# Help with 1992 Hymer 544



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

I have recently purchased a 1992 Hymer 544 from Germany and I have the following queries.

I cannot get the Truma heater to light, even though all taps are open and the unit is sparking. Note that the hob and fridge work fine off the gas.

When I fill the water tank, the bathroom tap works, i.e. the pump works, but the kitchen does not.

I empty the wastewater tank by opening the cock near the gas taps under the sink. Does this also drain the boiler? How do you know when you are filling the boiler. I do not want to attempt to start the boiler unless I am sure it has water in it.

Can anyone reccommend somewhere near York to have the appliances serviced?

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin...
OK first off, have you got the gas turned on to the Truma? If it is sparking then it should light if there is gas to it. Otherwise maybe the thermostat is useless...
Is your water system controlled by a pressure switch or micro switches on the individual taps? How long did you leave the kitchen tap on for? and did you hear the pump run when you turned on the hot tap? The hot tap is the one that needs to be on to allow the boiler to fill and to purge any air out of the system...
Emptying the waste water tank should not empty the boiler, the boiler has its own valve to allow it to be emptied... It should also have an over temperature thermostat to prevent damage if it were fired up without water...
Also I would contact Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner
and see what he suggests, although he is primaily repairing RV's he also does european stuff if I remember correctly...

Good luck matey

Keith


----------

